# Help on Smoking Salmon.



## DougE (Apr 16, 2010)

My wife is set on me hot smoking salmon for supper tomorrow. The only smoker I have is the ECB electric and from what I've read, this smoker runs a bit hotter than what is optimal for smoking salmon. Anyone have any experience smoking salmon on one of these?


----------



## mr mac (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry for the tardiness of the response, but yes, you can smoke your salmon in a Brinkmann at 250 degrees.  The key is to watch it closely!  The longer the salmon stays at that heat the more it'll turn to rubber.  Get your smoker up and running, add your wood chips and let them get going a touch heavier than the normal TBS.  Put your salmon on the top rack and let it go for about 30 minutes and then check on it.  At that point you should be tender and flaky.  If it's still a bit undercooked then let it sit another 10 minutes and that should do it.


----------



## dribron (Apr 17, 2010)

It may easily take only 30-45 mins at that temp. I usally smoke it at around 175-180 degree, and it takes me around an hour depending on outside temp.


----------



## DougE (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies although I was done with the smoke by the time I read them. I pretty much did it as Mr Mac said. I laid on a few chunks of plum wood and let the smoke roll a bit heavier than usual and checked on it after about 30 minutes. It wasn't quite done so I let it go for another 10 or 15 minutes. The finished product looked more cooked than smoked but it did have a nice smoky flavor and was pretty moist. No complaints from the others eating it so I reckon I did ok.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2010)

I was wondering if you would notice those recipes you went by were for "cooking" Salmon, not really "smoking" it, but if you want to have it for a "meal", that's probably the best way to do it. If you have time sometime, and want to have some real "Smoked Salmon", try the recipe below:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=91264&page=3

I wouldn't make this for a "meal". It's more of a snack, like Salmon Candy.

Bearcarver


----------



## DougE (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll have to save that one for when I either get another smoker where I can regulate the temp. or modify the one I have.


----------

